# AASHTO 3rd Edition



## ldu571 (Mar 11, 2008)

I broke down and bought this monster of a book. It's huge, does anyone have any thoughts on what I can gut to slim it down and make it easier to use?


----------



## vane_gator (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I'm just going through it now....

Just bring the whole thing, what's one more book to carry?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 11, 2008)

It is indeed a tome. However, I believe that you will waste more time and effort trying to sort out what might useful or not than the effort to just drag the whole thing along. AS far as "studying" it, I would recommend familarizing yourself with the index and lervel of detail of each section so you have an idea of how to get to revelant sections when/if they are required on the test. The code is quite detailed for each material so be aware of the level of specified detail. Sometimes the exam questions might be a very simple direct answer from a code provision if you know the provision exists. For example distribution steel in a one-way concrete bridge deck.


----------



## djsarata (Mar 12, 2008)

ldu571 said:


> I broke down and bought this monster of a book. It's huge, does anyone have any thoughts on what I can gut to slim it down and make it easier to use?


I'm not saying this is the best solution but I broke the book up into 2 pieces and put them into pressboard binders. I also put the 2006 IBC into one pressboard binder. Just label them correctly and you're fine. It does make them easier to carry and grab quickly. Yeah, I'm trying not to use bulky 3-ring binders during the exam.


----------



## vane_gator (Mar 31, 2008)

djsarata said:


> I'm not saying this is the best solution but I broke the book up into 2 pieces and put them into pressboard binders. I also put the 2006 IBC into one pressboard binder. Just label them correctly and you're fine. It does make them easier to carry and grab quickly. Yeah, I'm trying not to use bulky 3-ring binders during the exam.


Good tip. I broke up my AASHTO into 5 mini-books, spiral bound. Makes it MUCH easier to handle. The large 3-ring binder is quite clumsy..


----------



## Casey (May 15, 2008)

I will be doing the SEII exam and have no intention of doing the bridge questions as I have no experience with bridge design.

So my question is, would I be ok if I didn't shell out the 200 bucks for it (it being the AASHTO 3rd Edition) if I intend on doing the building questions?

Thanks

Casey


----------



## kevo_55 (May 15, 2008)

Casey,

In the SEII you can choose to do either buildings or bridges during the exam.

In the AM portion of the exam there will be 4 problems. 2 will be buildings and 2 will be bridges. You must choose either to do both building questions or both bridge questions. The PM portion of the exam is very similar to this except if you did the building questions in the AM exam you must do the building questions in the PM exam. The same is true if you decided to do the bridge problems. If you did the AM bridge questions you must continue with bridge in the PM exam.

So, it looks like no bridge design manual for you.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Casey (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Kevo

That's what I thought... I just wanted to double check with past exam takers...

I am trying to round up all the books I will need for the exam and since I don't use these books on a regular basis I would hate to have to pay $200 to $300 for a book and just have it used once... Even though I would like to have them in my collection I can't justify the price tag at this time. Especially since codes are always changing making older ones obselete.

I am able to locate a few of the design manuals at work here, but not all...

For some reason they recently purchased the latest ACI 318-08, but don't have 2005, which is used on the exam...

Anyways, thanks again....


----------



## kevo_55 (May 16, 2008)

^^ No problem. But your work bought ACI 318-08? I'm pretty sure that this code will not be adopted by the next IBC. With the next adoption of the IBC (~2011), I'm sure that a new edition of each of the ref standards will be out by 2010.

Oh well. :dunno:

Good luck studying!!


----------



## djsarata (May 22, 2008)

These links say that the IBC 2009 is expected to adopt the ACI 318-08:

http://www.cement.org/bookstore/profile.asp?itemid=LT311

http://www.concrete.org/general/PressRelea...8-08release.htm

I'm not saying that without a doubt the IBC 2009 will adopt it. But others I am talking to expect it.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 26, 2008)

While I must say that it could happen, I would still like to see a link from the ICC talking about the 2009 IBC.

From what I've heard, the 2009 IBC is too quick of a change. After all, many states have just adopted the 2006 IBC in the last year. Florida will adopt it this summer. I also see no new ASCE 7 code book. The ASCE 7 code is the flagship of chapter 16.

Who really knows though. It may happen, but it may not.

I wouldn't worry.


----------



## djsarata (May 30, 2008)

I hear ya! New York's 2007 Building Codes are based on IBC 2003...


----------

